# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering High End civil engg softwares

## praveerkumar

I am acivil engineer with mtech looking for High end civil engg software development and ERP SAP application and building automation works
I am presently working with canara bank

----------


## shree0605

Ok, Nice .......

Very NICE thought you have praveen. Keep it up. 
If you do SAP then your life will turn definately. You do SAP and get 8000000 per annum

Contact me at shree0605 # yahoo . com

----------

